# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Butterfish andMoki

## redbang

What are your preferred methods of cooking these ? 

Are they best deep fried, shallow fried, poached and pied, what do ya reckon ?

I seem to think that frying moki was a mistake, but the memory bank seems to be empty !

Thanks in advance folks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

poach the moki, pie the butter fish ive done it to both and it was bloody tasty.post pic whn you have done something!

----------


## veitnamcam

Pan fry butter fish dusted in flour salt and pepper in.... You guessed it butter.
Will melt in your mouth like.... well butter.

Not sure I have ever eaten Moki.

----------


## sAsLEX

Poach in milk and a bit of curry for butter fish

----------


## Munsey

I've baked moki whole , with a few herbs and butter in its cavity . I prefer it done that way . Butter fish fillets I believe is best after it's been set in the fridge over night ( firms up a wee bit ) usually crumb then shally fry in butter / oil .

----------


## Bill999

moki is a bit rubbish but butterfish dipped in flour egg and bread crumbs then pan fried is great
moki are easy to spear but they arnt the best to eat, they dry out a bit. cook them knowing this and they should be ok
butterfish are also called greenbone in some places 

spear fishing im guessing?

----------


## johnino

> Poach in milk and a bit of curry for butter fish


Or coconut cream instead of milk works well

----------


## redbang

Ok, shallow fried the butterfish today using Fogdog basic batter.


Ended up with the fish, sprouts, peas and kumara. . . . 


and very nice it was  :Thumbsup: . . . . . . however, I had some batter left over and the pan still hot, soooo. . . . . . 

How about battered bacon ! 
All in all a successful cooking session 


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Im not a fan of any batter but that looks ok :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

nice one mate hungee now!

----------


## Feral

What he said. Butterfish is just so soft and tasty, I like to shallow fry it in beer batter. Moki should be the one getting cooked in pie or curry etc. Bit firmer and rubbishy but definitely edible. 


> moki is a bit rubbish but butterfish dipped in flour egg and bread crumbs then pan fried is great
> moki are easy to spear but they arnt the best to eat, they dry out a bit. cook them knowing this and they should be ok
> butterfish are also called greenbone in some places 
> 
> spear fishing im guessing?

----------


## xkiwiculler

Put cut up pieces of raw moki and chopped up leaves of cabbage andcut up onion put it all in a jar, leave for three months. really nice. Was given a feed of this one day at Mussel Point, South Wesrlandwhen I was a meat hunter down there years ago

----------


## xkiwiculler

Should have added cover with vinegar

----------


## Rushy

Welcome to the forum xkiwiculler

----------


## sakokid

Yum

----------


## EeeBees

> Yum


+1 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 308jase

Blue Moki is fine if you treat it right, gill, gut and on to ice straight away.

Apparently it's great smoked but I prefer to just crumb it,

My favourite is to squeeze lemon juice over fresh fillets, cover it and leave in the fridge for the day, then crumb and quick pan fry.

----------


## stingray

just like kaiwha, bleed gut and chill, best speared and iki'ed ( head shot recomended, body shot or netted their flesh goes tends to grey). Smoked they are amazing huge chunks of firm white flesh! Great to use the left overs for fish pie,  if find you get a big one break the fillet down to bite size pieces rather than over cook large fillets. That is cut the fillet in half width ways and / or length ways so you can cook it through quickly. 

Never shot a red moki, they're just to damn tame / trusting ... Easy going!

----------


## 308jase

> Never shot a red moki, they're just to damn tame / trusting ... Easy going!


Another Nelson Spearo I see!!! :Cool:

----------


## Boulderman

When I started spearfishing I was told it is best to freeze butterfish, then thaw it for cooking. Can't say I noticed a huge difference either way, it's a hit and miss fish, shoot two (or more) during the same dive, one is glorious, the other is tough and chewy. They can get quite broad, so I have found that slicing down the fillet to make it half as thick before frying in the pan works best, hot and fast. Ceviche with butterfish goes well also.

Moki goes great in a curry, Thai style. Throw it in last so it just cooks through, magic. Otherwise, I find it a bit 'fishy' for most uses.

----------


## Bill999

yea i can agree with that, iv been told unless moki is fat then give it a miss

----------

